# We All Love Halloween BUT...



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

We all love decorating, planning, plotting, building...but within that, there's always something that just does not appeal to you. 

For example, I am currently cutting out letters for a sign. I HATE cutting things out. I really do. Especially things that require a steady hand and have little nooks. It really, really makes me crazy (enough that I am on here procrastinating by posting this topic). 

So what necessary evil do you hate this time of year?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

No question: DRY TIME. I don't care if it is glue, paint, latex, papermache, epoxy, whatever. I hate waiting for it to DRY!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"The Annual October Fights". Happens every year.
I can't stand that my husband will somehow insinuate himself into some project I am working on, and without my knowledge. Last year, I set all the lights, messed with them for DAYS 'til they were just right....

and he moved them all.

I swear, every year, it's something. We have discussed his vs. my projects a million times. I am so **over** crabbing at each other over Halloween.


d5, married 15 years, haunting for 8


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Taking it all down and storing it at the end.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

local 'competition' bootlegging my ideas. Theres one house that looks just like mine did last year, except black, they did it in white.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I does kinda irritate me when people who are too old to be TOT, want candy.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Having to climb up into the attic and drag down all my crates of props, knowing that in a couple of weeks I'll have to drag them all back up the ladder to put them up away again.
Last year I started a new scheme to deal with anyone too old and non-costume wearers. Everybody that plays "by the rules" gets chocolate, the "others" get 1 piece of black licorice.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> No question: DRY TIME. I don't care if it is glue, paint, latex, papermache, epoxy, whatever. I hate waiting for it to DRY!


Exactly.

And the weekdays. I hate waiting all week to get back in the garage to work on the big projects (I haunt mom in laws house). I keep busy in my apartment during the week, but all I can think about is when I can get back to my cauldron stirrer prop. Right now I think there are 11 skulls lying around apartment in various stages. Some need corpsing, some need led eyes, some need hair, some need painting, and some need to goet photographed to be put in hauntforum.

three more days to go.....tick...tick...tick


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

paper mache!!! grrr its messy and it takes forever to get done!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just getting started but for me I think having to hide it all year. I'd prefer to just leave it out and keep adding to it lol


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

A venting thread? Sweet!
I hate being SHORT: time, space, budget, volunteers. Crunches all around.

I do a volunteer/fundraiser haunt in a mall, so although my site is so big its a challenge just to fill it, I usually don't get access to it until a couple weeks before we open. Sure, I can do some projects at home, but have very limited storage space to keep things- our garage is 90% capacity and if you open the door under the stairs, things will FALL OUT. For volunteers... its a crap shoot- most come from the youth club we volunteer for. Some days we have 20 volunteers come out of the woodwork the day of, some days its run with 3. Sometimes I get a group of kids that give 150% and can't wait till the next group comes through. *JUST ONCE* they couldn't care less, hid in the darkest corner to make out, and left us broken paint balls on the carpet just for that little extra salt'n'tha'wounds. I had some new ideas for "corpsification" that year!

Taking it all down and storing... meh, its 20' from van to garage shelf. That's the easy part.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I hate cleaning up, washing the paintbrushes, making sure glue and other gooey stuff isn't stuck to anything important that it shouldn't be.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love all the help setting up - because you know there's never enough helping hands but it is a long hard week of tearing everything down by yourself!!!


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

unpacking and finding something that got broken. And that stupid streetlight


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Party Invites...Ugh,no matter which way you do them, it takes forever.Why cant the peole that showed up last year, just show up this year? Do I really have to ask them again?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about clean up. Hate it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Having to take everything down, fit it into the same amount of space it took last year (like your suitcase on the return trip) and actually putting it away (without killing myself in the process).


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

I hate putting everything away, especially things I purposely got dirty, bloody, etc. Love the look when it's out, but it just seems wrong when I'm putting them away.:googly:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I hate that it's over way too soon!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate that I don't feel I can leave my setup out overnight. All the work to setup on the day of Halloween, and it mostly comes down that night. I'd love to have everything out for a week or two, but I don't want anything to disappear or get broken.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Taking everything down and constantly wondering if everythign is going to be there the next day.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Styro dust, adhesive dry time, too many ideas and not enough time, and RAIN or SNOW!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Systematic Chaos said:


> having to hide it all year. I'd prefer to just leave it out and keep adding to it lol


I'm with you on that one!!!!!!

Other than that, my big thing is when you do put it up, having to worry about it "walking away"... that is just wrong. But, what do ya do, other than buy spy cameras and put up "SMILE, you're on camera" signs. :zombie:

Someone needs to win the Lottery and buy a town where we all can live together and then we can leave everything up all the time if we want to. Then no-one would have to worry about things walking away... It would be pretty obvious where it went if it did! LOL :xbones:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Fangs said:


> Someone needs to win the Lottery and buy a town where we all can live together and then we can leave everything up all the time if we want to. Then no-one would have to worry about things walking away


Hee hee hee. Ok Fangs. If I win a lottery that is large enough for me to fund this town, I promise I'll make it happen 

I love reading this thread and getting all riled up. "Ooo styrofoam bits! I hate that. OH looking for glue spills...hate that too....". Makes me feel better


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

October Santa Ana winds in So Cal! Last year they were brutal! It makes placing props that look heavy, but as you know are mostly made of foam, out to early for fear they blow away, blow over, fly to OZ, well that last one would actually be cool!:jol:a


----------



## brifro (Oct 8, 2008)

I like Hallowe'en.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Last year it was Jr High kids coming into my graveyard and kicking apart all my tombstones so I had to reinforce them, along with stealing 2 of my cheap skulls from the fence.

This year it has been breathing in the foam dust the router kicks out, doesn't matter if I wear a breathing mask...


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

I am impatient when it comes to : Drying times
Low funded bank account
No suppliers/ retail merchadise locally
( for that hands on , eyeballing ,sizing, color 
matching will this work kind of thing. )
Running out of glue sticks, zip ties or project needs
in the middle of a project - when you bought tons
of it and think that you have it on hand. 
and having my entire house as the staging area, when your trying to decorate.
I just want it done or as some have suggested, to be able to leave it up all year !


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

people who have no respect for all the hard work you put into your displays ( when your really doing it for their enjoyment and entertainment) only to come over and destroy props or steal them. 
Or worse, when those little punks come over and say "this is lame".
"NO you little SH*** YOUR LAME!!!" (is what I feel like saying but I dont, so I sit around and demise a plan of how I'll use them in a prop the next year:devil:
Oh and styrofoam balls!! I hate that too.


----------



## Bushenstine (Sep 25, 2008)

When I put up a graveyard and the stones either break or fall over or fly away in the goddamn wind. I stake them into the ground then hold em up with bricks. But the bricks show and it ruins the illusion of a real graveyard. But I am too scared that they will fall over and the stakes will rip through them if I remove the bricks. Why can't they make them out of something else besides styrofoam? It is too weak!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am still thinking about the Buy A Town And Every Day Will Be Halloween concept. 
I love it! 
Can you imagine all the fun we would have if we all lived together!?? No police, no frenetic, nosy neighbors, no code enforcement officers, no Halloween punk teens....no drunk tank for us! LOL. 
Hey, I can DREAM can't I??

But wait....I forsee a dark side. There wouldn't be any garbage to pick through on garbage collection day! We would be tackling each other, fighting over a used ceiling fan motor, arguing who gets the old quarter round molding....


Fiver


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And no freakin orange street lights!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

no income.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

having to walk around our apartment like it is a maze. while building all of the props. but we may must make the electric chair part of the everyday furniture


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

for me its the paper mache...and lack of money!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nancj said:


> people who have no respect for all the hard work you put into your displays ( when your really doing it for their enjoyment and entertainment) only to come over and destroy props or steal them.
> Or worse, when those little punks come over and say "this is lame".
> "NO you little SH*** YOUR LAME!!!" (is what I feel like saying but I dont, so I sit around and demise a plan of how I'll use them in a prop the next year:devil:
> Oh and styrofoam balls!! I hate that too.


note to Nancj: fireing at other people with shot guns are illegal...but eggs are not....any body calls your set up lame...egg em!

sorry...this is how i get when i am sleepy!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

I hate when you have an idea in mind but when it actually gets to being built that idea or little scene goes completely wrong. Everything goes wrong or the idea just doesn't work.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> note to Nancj: fireing at other people with shot guns are illegal...but eggs are not....any body calls your set up lame...egg em!
> 
> sorry...this is how i get when i am sleepy!


"Click" The sound of the gun safe closing and nancj opening the fridge instead.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

TIME, its the bane of my halloween experience. There is never enough and when there is I waste it doing something else.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I am still thinking about the Buy A Town And Every Day Will Be Halloween concept.
> I love it!
> 
> But wait....I forsee a dark side. There wouldn't be any garbage to pick through on garbage collection day! We would be tackling each other, fighting over a used ceiling fan motor, arguing who gets the old quarter round molding....
> ...


Nah, we could have Halloween Chinese Auction. That way you can put your name in a container and they would be pulled to see who gets that item. And, if you think about it, this would be another way to help our environment by recycling these items and no ones gets hurt. Whatcha think?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hate waking up on November 1st sipping my coffee at the dining room table and looking at the pile of all the things that I set up outside on Oct. 31st. knowing that I will be putting it away after the second or third cup of coffee.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that would be putting it all away till next yr.
But then again that really doesn't bother me because as I am doing that, I am looking at the other stuff I didn't use and saying oh I can use this for next yr in this room or somewhere.
dry time doesn't bother me , I can always start something else.
If I forget to clean brush ..oh well I will make one from something else
Okay Okay I know ...no money


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I hate the effect that halloween has on my mom. 

For example: 

(October 1st - Kevin surprises parents by corpsing a bucky skeleton in the garage) 

Kevin: Look mom! I corpsed a skeleton
Mom: Excuse me. 
Kevin: I corpsed a skeleton! Doesn't he look cool?
Mom: This... this is RIDUCLOUS! I come home after a STRESSFUL, TIRING day at work to see THIS!!!??? Why couldn't you have cleaned the house... or done SOMETHING productive???
Kevin: .....
Mom: I can't believe you would do such a thing! This is just RIDICULOUS, (her voice fades as she walks upstairs) RIDICULOUS!

(cut to October 31st)

Mom: Kevin this display looks Wonderful! You did such a great job! I'm so proud of you!
Kevin: Thanks mom

(cut to November 1st)

Mom: KEVIN! CLEAN UP THIS FVCKING MESS FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!! THIS IS COMPLETELEY - 
Kevin: Ridiculous? 
Mom: YES!
Kevin: I hate my life.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What gets me is the "eye roll" that I get from my wife whenever I mention halloween or my new props


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

okay I already posted several things I disliked ...but I have a new one to add.

I am really hating those itsy ,bitsy, teeny , tiny screws that they put in battery operated props and lights. GRRRRRR. Finding where I laid the itsy bitsy, teeny tiny screwdriver is maddening.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

freakywoman said:


> I am really hating those itsy ,bitsy, teeny , tiny screws that they put in battery operated props and lights. GRRRRRR. Finding where I laid the itsy bitsy, teeny tiny screwdriver is maddening.


YES! Is this a new trend because I have 4 new items this year that all have that stupid tiny screw...and it's to hold in batteries! I mean, we have had battery-holding-in-technology for a long time now that works perfectly fine...what's with the sudden reinforcement/security??


----------



## In the Woods (Oct 12, 2007)

Rain.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh yeah! I hate taking everything down and storing it.. Why is it that everything never fits back into the storage right..


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Spartan005 said:


> I hate the effect that halloween has on my mom.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


That is so funny!! It's like that at my house too. Except that it's my hubby..


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> No question: DRY TIME. I don't care if it is glue, paint, latex, papermache, epoxy, whatever. I hate waiting for it to DRY!


This is when I go find something else to work on. I kind of have haunt project ADD so I usually have a few things going at once. But it does help offest the drying time.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I hate when its October 22nd and I haven't even started yet! Yikes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My husband bought me some of those custom vampire teeth, so this year I may just have to bite those too-old-to-TOT, non-costumed kids who show up just looking for free candy.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Everything but...*

I love most everything about Halloween... 
except for the part about groveling before His Fetid Corpulence - Cyxamoderian, Waddling Daemon of the Scabrous Pit. 
Hate it, hate it, hate it. 
That's the part I could really do without. 
That and the hat he makes me wear whilst I go about the groveling.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate doing a complex make-up job on an actor and placeing them in an important scene only to find out that he/she can't stay for the whole night. I would rather put them in a mask and pop them in a dark corner than waste my time and materials.

That...and taking it all down. It takes us 6-8 weeks to put it all together. We only get 10 days to break it down.


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

I hate being busy... every year I say "Waiting til the last minute to build all this stuff sucks... I'm gonna work on it all 12 months until next season." and then the next 11 months are so busy that I can't work on anything!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I like to focus on the positives not the negatives. If I was to pick one thing that irritates me this year... my girlfriend doesn't like/is not into Halloween and has told me several times. This might be a deal breaker


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I really HATE packing up and storing my stuff. I've almost gotten used to the extra basement space too!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I really hate being put on restriction ie dont you dare bring home any more materials for anything


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I love Halloween....putting things up.....I spend about 3-4 weeks working on things. I could do without the animal & weather problems...but the thing that I really really want to do without is like many of you....PACKING IT UP!!!!
I cant seem to figure out how my things fit in my totes???? Did someone come and take a few of my totes from my garage???


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

octoberist said:


> I love most everything about Halloween...
> except for the part about groveling before His Fetid Corpulence - Cyxamoderian, Waddling Daemon of the Scabrous Pit.
> Hate it, hate it, hate it.
> That's the part I could really do without.
> That and the hat he makes me wear whilst I go about the groveling.


LOL

And you know, I can't decide whether the hat is ugly, or if it goes past the ugly line into so odd it's kinda cool...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate punk-ass boys around 10-12 y/o who are so into being cool and tough in front of their little buddies that they go beyond "That's not scary" and try to punch or kick props that you've spent serious time and money on. I had two of the little bastards kick my crawler prop in the head (didn't break it fortunately)... chased one down the street and told the other one that if he went near it again I'd teach him what a kick to the head felt like. I try to be patient and chaqritable with the little darlings but I still think abortion ought to be legally retroactive for the first 15 years.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha!!!! 

Tell me about it. Plus how about the kid that takes 10 candies when the sign says 1. This one kid that came to my house i swear grabbed 4 handfulls while i was telling him "Hey only take one" Finally i used my giant costume hands and grabbed his arm. The kid took off running. 

I hate kids like that. I mean i can understand if no one is there and then stealing a ton of candy but when the person is right there and you still do it then your looking to get a beating.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate all the cuts and bruises I end up with on Halloween. I bled for the love of props more than once this year. Just little cuts, but they are little cuts that annoyed me for days and days.

Oh, and the thing I hate the MOST? Fearing for the safety of my props when they are in the yard.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Worst part is storage... I put just about all of it an a concrete-lined crawlspace under the house, but it's so low and confined that I have to bribe my kids to help get it in and out. This means clearing any wayward spiderwebs and leaves out of their path as well, and begging and pleading. Very humbling experience.

Beside that, it's the timing... tear-down has coincided with all of the leaves dropping in the last week, so there's that to do as well...


----------



## emrldtrtle (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, it may be time to re-open this thread, why not?

The garage is where I do all my work (no room in my already cramped apartment) so I have to clean out my garage of all the stuff that was thrown in there during the winter/spring before I can even get started. 
And, since I live in the high desert, it gets pretty hot early in the day so it's exhausting. It takes me a few days to get done before I can start work on some new idea or revamping an old one... 

I'm so glad for this forum; it helps keep me motivated.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG Revenant haha XOXO

I just hate that everyone in my world has to PRE-PLAN MY DAY! I do whatever on my B-day but Halloween is MINE and I am hearing that oh we're going here and I wanna do this from my clan UGH!!! I love ALL things Halloween but this


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The only thing i really dislike, is at the very end of halloween night when i realize that it is all over and now i have another whole year to go again. I usually go around for a day or two after halloween feeling depressed and sad, but i qucikly pull myself out of it and start work on something for the next year. I guess the one other thing that bothers is when i'm building a prop and say... all done, and then realize i need speakers for it, or have to add a bleeder valve to a line or something, feels like i am never all done. Heck i'm not, even when i get the speakers i still have to finish work on the next 2 props that i already started buying parts for..


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Dealing with the Type A personalities of the older club members at Ghost Train who feel that they have the right to sit on a bench, order us around and not help.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That we are only allowed 2 hours on Halloween night for the ToTers to visit!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Two hours?? Where do you live? A company town?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i didn't even know we had this thread. i might as well contribute.

there are only two things i realy hate that happen everyear. one i am the one and only haunter in my family and everyone is ragging on me for being a haunter and the second is the paper mache' process. i'll have more to vent about later! :jol:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm with everyone about tearing down and storage problems. 
I also get very irritated when I am all settled in the garage with a project, supplies at hand and tools surrounding my feet, only to discover I am missing the one and only piece I cannot continue without. You know, the one you have to drive somewhere to get. I also hate that my husband insists on keeping our S2000 in the garage. So before I can start on a project I have to move it outside, work on project, then clean everything up and put it away to put car back in garage. then next day I have to do it all over again, for 3 months.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate not thinking about taking a chance at getting something on my clothes when making a prop. I find more clothing ruined because I don't change into something that is already stained. Also getting spray paint and Great Stuff on my hands. It usually takes three to seven days to get it off. *WILL I EVER LEARN??????*


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess drying time would have to be on my list, also rain on both the halloween camping week ends, and on halloween itself, also, knowing I have something I need for a prop, but can't find it, cuz instead of leaving a mess, I cleaned up, and put it away so D##m good I can't find it again!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I came up with something else, I have no real place to work on my props. stuff is all over,. I don't like that my hubby has a garage and a pole barn full of his car sh......er.. stuff, and I am jammed in any available corner. So my basement is a major disaster, totally disorganized, ,... I want my own work area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

... never living up to the dreams that I have every November 1st!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

what irritates me is. trying to talk to some one about halloween in the summer, and they tell you 'what are you even worring about it now for" 'you have half a year!'


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

i agree with ubzest when i start talking about halloween in may people look at me like im crazy.... lol and they say halloween is months away but i have to excuse them cause they just dont get it ... 

I hate haveing to put my haunted house up ( we use panels that we store in the barn) then take it down again every year i want my own place to leave it there every year and add to it .
I also dont like it i get this great idea to make something and when i get out my stuff i am missing a couple main things and have to stop until i get the money to get it , sometimes by that time i have moved on and not as excited about that particular prop.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Dixie said:


> ... never living up to the dreams that I have every November 1st!


With ya there Dixie! I see it in my head but it never quite translates onto the ground the same way.

Also, I hate not being able to take good pics and video of the things that DO come out right!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate waking up and find out some of your stuff has walked off and you have to go out and rework the area to make it look right.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll add dry time as well. I could get soooo much more done if I didn't have to wait for paint and paper mache dry!

BTW GF, I'm making your monster plant right now. It's turning out fab but ugh...dry time for the paper mache again. haahaa


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Fangs said:


> I'm with you on that one!!!!!!
> 
> Other than that, my big thing is when you do put it up, having to worry about it "walking away"... that is just wrong. But, what do ya do, other than buy spy cameras and put up "SMILE, you're on camera" signs. :zombie:
> 
> Someone needs to win the Lottery and buy a town where we all can live together and then we can leave everything up all the time if we want to. Then no-one would have to worry about things walking away... It would be pretty obvious where it went if it did! LOL :xbones:


Simple solution to this, check Ebay. Then apply for a federal grant to improve/buy land. Then apply for a federal grant to improve said territory. I've sort of gone through the federal grant system, looks promising...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My pet peeves about the haunting season?

1) There's no T in HEARSE. I can't believe how many people ask if I own a "hurst" or "hearst". Ummm, her name isn't Patty.

2) Never enough time to finish everything.

3) Often project limited due to funds or lack of tools.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

1- I hate latex.Love the way it looks .Hate the drying time and the mess
2-never get done what I want to
3-the tear down
4-cutting myself on coat hangers
5-explaining to hubby and acting like I don't know why his saw is dull.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh I forgot
6-WIND
7-batteries crapping out
8-More WIND


----------



## fxartist (Jan 24, 2009)

saying goodbye to the big day.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

fxartist said:


> saying goodbye to the big day.


Man I am glad its over, i need a rest from prop building and thinking in general. Still work on my pictures and video, put some haunty good items on my xmas list, but from christmas till march, I'm out.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Like many others....cleanup and drying time

Also....the night before Halloween, I set up all my big character sculptures to adjust the lighting, take 'em all back inside, then bring 'em out again on Halloween day, and then bring 'em all back in Halloween night after the festivities.

Wears me out BIGTIME!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

BoysinBoo said:


> No question: DRY TIME. I don't care if it is glue, paint, latex, papermache, epoxy, whatever. I hate waiting for it to DRY!


no doubt...100% agreement there! *I H8 W8ING 4 STUFF 2 DRY!!! ESPECIALLY CARPET ADHESIVE AND LIQUID NAILS for FOAM BOARD!!!*:googly:


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Haunt Master said:


> .
> Last year I started a new scheme to deal with anyone too old and non-costume wearers. Everybody that plays "by the rules" gets chocolate, the "others" get 1 piece of black licorice.


That's a GREAT IDEA! I had a maybe 10 out of 325 not wearing costumes. I pretty much gave them a tootsie roll and sent them a long.

I did have one kid come last year that was in BLACK FACE. I kinda live in the hood too. I called him out on it and told him that was a stupid idea and before he gets the smackdown the he better wear something else. The kid cowered and apologized so I gave him some cheap mask to wear instead of what he was doing.

Yes, I have spare masks lying around on halloween.

I think my biggest thing is trying to run a party and a haunt at the same time. This year I have people that are actually interested in doing some kind of character so that's gonna help quite a bit.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

I hate;
Being english - halloween is crap here, no major haunts for me to help with, anything i buy usually has to come from america.
Lack of - money!! space for storage and displaying.
if anyone wants help im happy to leave england to work for you


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Haunt Master said:


> Having to climb up into the attic and drag down all my crates of props, knowing that in a couple of weeks I'll have to drag them all back up the ladder to put them up away again.
> Last year I started a new scheme to deal with anyone too old and non-costume wearers. Everybody that plays "by the rules" gets chocolate, the "others" get 1 piece of black licorice.


Nice!!! Have 2 use that idea this yr.!:ninja: That problem is simple Grim...move to America! We'd be happy 2 have you...4 dinner!!!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> My pet peeves about the haunting season?
> 
> 1) There's no T in HEARSE. I can't believe how many people ask if I own a "hurst" or "hearst". Ummm, her name isn't Patty.
> 
> ...


HAHAAHAAAHAAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAOROFL!!!! Thank you,I needed that! U ROCK!!!:tongueton: I'd put a Hurst shift kit in 2 make tha moron's right!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

I h8 florida!!! By the time I get outta school and work...IT'S RAINING AGAIN!!! Right when I need 2 be working outsid3!! [email protected]! Best thing in Florida is my friends bulldog...she circles as she defecate's. They said it's the work of [email protected] circles!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I work at a semi-professional haunt What I can't STAND about Halloween is all those little losers that go in 4/5 times so they know where everything is and the first time they go in they're scared ****less but after the 4th/5th time they just laugh at everything but whatevs cause in the end I had fun and WE kept their money


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My pet peeves...
1- lack of time and money (of course)
2-my family telling me in June that I'm starting way too early, joining me in August, then in telling me in September that we should have started sooner... EVERY YEAR!
3-jumping out of bed all night, swearing I heard someone messing with our stuff in the yard, then the long walk to the window to check on my "babies" first thing every morning
4-picking foam dust out of my 3 month old's nose, and every other crevice in the house!! Carving foam is one of my favorites, but the mess...
5-no work space, props all over the house for three months
6-where did I put that [insert tool/material]? Has anyone seen my bag of zombie hair??


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Haunt Master said:


> Last year I started a new scheme to deal with anyone too old and non-costume wearers. Everybody that plays "by the rules" gets chocolate, the "others" get 1 piece of black licorice.


Wow. I always have a bag of whole sized candy bars, and I dole those out to the "big" kids. I figure if I treat them well, they will remember and not mess up my stuff. After all, it is "trick or treat". And the big kids are the ones most likely to do the tricking.

Besides, what are these "rules" you are speaking of? Where are they written? I know that I never got a copy of these "rules". Where did you get yours?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The only rules I have is that only children with teeth get candy. I had a mom who opened her bag and asked for candy for her baby in the stroller (who was about 3 months old). I waved her off with a laugh.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The only thing that I don't like about the Halloween season is the fact that my completely spoiled dog HATES it. He hates the props, he hates the lights, he hates the sounds, he hates the masks and costumes. His first halloween he was 16 weeks old, the 1st person he saw in a mask (it was me), he stopped dead in his tracks and peed on the floor. The next year he spent the night hiding under the kitchen table. 3rd year he spent in my bed hiding under all the blankets. Last year I decided he doesn't have to go through all that so I had his grandma (my mom) pick him up early that afternoon, then return him to me at 10 that night. Grandma is taking him again this year. All of this for a big 65lb english springer who thinks he is quite tough and is very protective, he absolutely will not allow strangers who drive into my driveway to even leave their vehicles unless I am outside with him. Poor assessor lady has not been able to see improvements done to my house for 2 yrs


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

Haunt Master said:


> Having to climb up into the attic and drag down all my crates of props, knowing that in a couple of weeks I'll have to drag them all back up the ladder to put them up away again.
> Last year I started a new scheme to deal with anyone too old and non-costume wearers. Everybody that plays "by the rules" gets chocolate, the "others" get 1 piece of black licorice.


That is soo funny. Thanks for the idea. We have way too many TOT's and non-costume people coming to the door!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Another pet peeve I have about the season is that some people spell it "Cemetary". The correct spelling is "Cemetery" with no "A".

cem·e·tery
Pronunciation: \ˈse-mə-ˌter-ē, -ˌte-rē\
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural cem·e·ter·ies
Etymology: Middle English cimitery, from Anglo-French cimiterie, from Late Latin coemeterium, from Greek koimētērion sleeping chamber, burial place, from koiman to put to sleep; akin to Greek keisthai to lie, Sanskrit śete he lies
Date: 15th century : a burial ground


Cemetary may refer to:

* a common misspelling of Cemetery, land reserved for human remains
* Cemetary (band), Swedish metal band


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Since it's been opened again... one thing I realized I really hate during the Halloween season is the number of times I find myself having to go to Lowe's or Home Depot or wherever for some little item I need. It seems I'm constantly going to stores throughout October even when I have a list that I think is complete!
And didn't I have enough extension cords last year, why do I seem to need a few more now? Every friggin' year!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

mroct31 said:


> Since it's been opened again... one thing I realized I really hate during the Halloween season is the number of times I find myself having to go to Lowe's or Home Depot or wherever for some little item I need. It seems I'm constantly going to stores throughout October even when I have a list that I think is complete!
> And didn't I have enough extension cords last year, why do I seem to need a few more now? Every friggin' year!


Agreed! I spent more time in Lowe's than anywhere else.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

The people at Lowes and Home Depot SHOULD know me by name now. Then they always ask if they can help me find something. Well, Gee can you help me find the right bolts to connect a cemetery fence to a Gothic arch? or do you know what adhesive will look like putrifying flesh on a skeleton?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It hit the Do-it center 2-5 times a weekend with some mid week OSH runs. I hate finding your almost done, but then you just need one more bolt or washer.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

oooh, now we have something to tease Haunti with.

My biggest thing is not having any money to make props. I have to resort to finding free stuff in the trash or on my walks through nature. I mean I do find some great things but still... electronic parts aren't cheap and you can't guarantee the quality if you find them in the trash.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I hate no knowing what the weather will be like until a couple of days before.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wind when trying to take large stuff down.. and then of course figuring out where its gonna be stored this year


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> My pet peeves about the haunting season?
> 
> 1) There's no T in HEARSE. I can't believe how many people ask if I own a "hurst" or "hearst". Ummm, her name isn't Patty.
> 
> ...


Hey Haunti.. How is your Hearst Patty holding up these days..Lmao..


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello old thread  

I hate when lights you bought and tested all decide to die on the big night (I had 7 lanterns - two different makes from different stores - all burn out within the first hour). 

Speaking of which, I hate that I have to buy $40 in batteries for all the little lights (which reminds me, there's never enough electrical outlets, nevermind powerbars).


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> Hey Haunti.. How is your Hearst Patty holding up these days..Lmao..


"Hurst Patty." Is it related to Patty Hearst? LOL!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My pet peeve is posts about "What I hate about Halloween"

If I have to pick something it's punks that grab more than one goodie bag.


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate cleaning up the styrofoam dust that attaches itself to every surface within 4 feet of where I'm working. Oh, and having to wait 6 months for warmer weather so as to work on the larger props outside.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I hate cleaning up. But I guess thats something I hate about november, not halloween.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Having to dig around for the "found" materials instead of just buying it in the store THEN modifying it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Rotten, dilenquent little loser punks vadalizing my yard!!


----------



## kermat13 (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate setting up my cemetary. I get lots of wind being on top of a hill next to a power tower. I still have not figured out how to set it up where neighbors won't have to bring tombstones back to me after storms. 

The most recent attempt was liquid nailing blocks to the back of tombstones with holes in it. Then I pound a stake in the ground, also with holes in it. Place the tombstone against a stake and ziptie it together.

I have had zipties break, tombstones break in half from wind and tombstones break free of the wood that it was liguid nailed to. 

Have a better method--let me know!


----------

